# Software that convert .midi, .mp3 or .pdf files to .mtd (Digital Music Sheet) files?



## samsonyu96 (Jun 23, 2009)

Can anyone provide me with a software that can convert .midi, .mp3 or .pdf files to .mtd (Digital Music Sheet) files? Files types other than .midi, .mp3 or .pdf are okay. Thanks in advance.


----------

